# My new Glock 22



## Big Ed (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought my first Glock yesterday. A brand new Glock 22, and I love it. Shot 200 rounds through it today and it performed flawlessly. What a awesome handgun!!!!!:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another convert.

Welcome to The Dark Side! :mrgreen:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*follow up*

Big Ed: Sir; good deal. :mrgreen: we need pictures:mrgreen:

Do some follow ups.
I too have a G22; It or G17 go when I really go:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats...you getting used to it? Or you're loving it!


----------

